# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Preguntas frecuentes sobre la dinámica el foro >  Conocer a los moderadores

## magmerli

Hola.

Creo que estaria bien en algún sitio del foro tener una lista de los moderadores, para poder dirigirse a ellos directamente para alguna duda.

Bien, yo tenia la duda de si podia vender artículos. Aunque no cumplia todas las normas para poder venderlos tampoco soy un estafador, y pedí a Pulgas (que me parecia el moderador) información que no pudo darme pues me dijo que ya no se pasaba mucho por aquí.

Creeis que seria interesante una información así? Gràcias.

----------


## b12jose

Hola Magmerli,

nadie ha dicho que pensemos que seas un estafador, pero la norma de los mensajes evita además de estafas que solo tengamos usuarios para vender en el foro por ejemplo. Espero que no te quedes con la idea que desde el equipo de moderación pensemos tal cosa.

Ahora mismo el equipo esta formado por dos coordinadores, que son Iban (aunque a Iban es complejo encontrarlo por aquí) y MagNity.

El resto del equipo de moderación:

Ravenous, eidanyoson, Coloclom, Ritxi, Ricardo Solo, Mayico y b12jose. 

Lo estoy diciendo de cabeza... así que no se si me estoy dejando a alguien... creo que no. 

Puedes ponerte en contacto con cualquiera de nosotros.

Saludos

----------


## b12jose

Hola Magmerli,

nadie ha dicho que pensemos que seas un estafador, pero la norma de los mensajes evita además de estafas que solo tengamos usuarios para vender en el foro por ejemplo. Espero que no te quedes con la idea que desde el equipo de moderación pensemos tal cosa.

Ahora mismo el equipo esta formado por dos coordinadores, que son Iban (aunque a Iban es complejo encontrarlo por aquí) y MagNity.

El resto del equipo de moderación:

Ravenous, eidanyoson, Coloclom, Ritxi, Ricardo Solo, Mayico y b12jose. 

Lo estoy diciendo de cabeza... así que no se si me estoy dejando a alguien... creo que no. 

Puedes ponerte en contacto con cualquiera de nosotros.

Saludos

----------


## Iban

En el menú principal del foro, en:

"Enlaces" -> "Ver líderes del Foro"

 tenéis la lista de moderadores.

;-)

----------


## Iban

En el menú principal del foro, en:

"Enlaces" -> "Ver líderes del Foro"

 tenéis la lista de moderadores.

;-)

----------


## b12jose

Es decir que es complejo encontrarlo... Y chas aparece Jejeje

----------


## Iban

Sólo pa hodé. :-p

----------


## b12jose

Lo se

----------

